# testimony



## riverbank (Oct 5, 2015)

I hope this is the right place to post this. When I was in my late teens 16-19 or so, i  got heavily involved with the wrong crowd and before you know it I was doing drugs, running the roads and acting like a complete idiot. One day a "buddy" and myself were in the back of a truck going down a dirt road and we ended up rolling the truck. No one was hurt but it scared the crap out of me. Well about a week later I ended up in the back of another truck, this time on the highway at a much higher speed. I was scared to death to say the least. Well life had been real rough for me lately due to the way I was living, I had been up for a few days and it was just one of those times when I felt like things couldn't possibly be any worse. It's real late at night, cold as heck and Im scared to be in the back of the truck. I've never done much praying , but for some reason I decided to shut my eyes and pray for some safety and that we all make it home. Next thing you know I was deep into a full blown prayer and had started saying "lord show me a sign", if your real, and you really hear my prayers SHOW ME SOMETHING!!!! PROVE IT TO ME!!!!!  I had made things so bad for myself and was feeling so low that i was honestly wandering if the lord was real.Well it wasn't  a few minutes later we pulled into a gas station, there's only one other guy at the station. Between the 4 of us we only had a few bucks because we spent it on garbage that we shouldn't have. My buddies start pressuring me to ask the guy for a few bucks so we'd have enough gas to make it home. I was to proud and refused at first but I ended up doing it. I said "scuse me sir! , we are afraid were gonna run out of gas , is there any way you could let us have a few bucks?" He said yeah give me just a minute.... Keep in mind 5 minutes before this I was begging for the lord to show me that he's real.... Well the fella walked over to us and said I'll just fill y'all up. I said no,no,no you don't have to do that we just want to make it home. He cut me off halfway through that sentence and extended his hand in my direction saying "I just want you to know that GOD LOVES YOU, I shook his hand and we just stared at each other for almost to long....he continued shaking everyone's hand saying god is with y'all when you think he isn't. When we pulled out of that station I cried and cried... I was overwhelmed with the wildest feeling I'd ever had. Better than any drug I'd done, or any drink I'd drank.. I couldn't make myself stop crying. I kept that story to myself until I had gotten myself straight. I met my wife when I was 20, she won't put up with the nonsense, I've been clean ever since then. I'm 28 now. I will drink a beer ever now and then but never again with the dope. Thats a fact! I was a totally different person back then and I'm ashamed of what I've put loved ones through. I'm sorry this was so long winded, I just figured I'd share this and maybe shed a little light on somebody that felt like they were in the dark. THANKS FOR READING !


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2015)

RIVERBANK,

It looks like you have straightened out your life for sure.

Thanks for sharing your comments with all of us.  I hope that lots of people viewing this website will also read your comments and will also share this with their children as well because if your comments can help just one person, then every word that you have written will be well worthwhile.

Keep the faith and enjoy each day of your journey.


----------



## fd123 (Oct 6, 2015)

*What an AWESOME story!*

THANK YOU for sharing your story. I needed this today!
GOD BLESS!!


----------



## riverbank (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank y'all fellas. That story is true down to the last word, and by far one of the most powerful things that's happened in my life. I get the chills when I tell someone about it. I am proud of who I am today, and I'm also proud to say that I overcame some things that had a very firm grip on me and the way I was living.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 6, 2015)

And if I can do it, anybody can.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. May God Bless.


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 8, 2015)

The Lord put up with me running from Him and resisting Him at every opportunity until I finally surrendered. Best decision I ever made. The devil still tries to bring up the stupid things I did in the past, but thank God the bible talks about how He casts our sins into the sea of forgetfulness, never to be remembered again. Great testimony, brother! Remember that the road to Heaven is narrow and straight, and that while it may be difficult at times to see the destination, we know that the goal is more than worth anything we have to suffer on this earth for His name's sake!


----------



## speedcop (Oct 24, 2015)

You should be proud! Now I want to ask you something. Based on the divine intervention you were afforded that night, proof positive that God is alive and in control, have you given your life to him. If you have praise the Lord. If not, I'm asking you right now to accept Jesus as your Lord and Saviour because you know he lives! My prayers for your continued journey.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 30, 2015)

speedcop said:


> You should be proud! Now I want to ask you something. Based on the divine intervention you were afforded that night, proof positive that God is alive and in control, have you given your life to him. If you have praise the Lord. If not, I'm asking you right now to accept Jesus as your Lord and Saviour because you know he lives! My prayers for your continued journey.


Yes sir. Now im not perfect and I dont go to church on a regular basis , but I do believe in the lord. And I firmly believe in the power of prayer.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 30, 2015)

Great story, I hope you can get into a church regularly. Open invitation to come down to Welcome Home in Gillsville/Gainesville. I have just gotten myself back into church regularly and wow how life has changed in this short time. Becoming a member there as well as getting my baptism. Our pastor stepped down 3 weeks ago, this past Sunday we had a dinner for him. I walked in the door and he motioned to me to come see him. Told me this had been on his heart, I had not mentioned becoming a member but had been on my mind quiet a bit here recently. God is great


----------



## riverbank (Oct 30, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Great story, I hope you can get into a church regularly. Open invitation to come down to Welcome Home in Gillsville/Gainesville. I have just gotten myself back into church regularly and wow how life has changed in this short time. Becoming a member there as well as getting my baptism. Our pastor stepped down 3 weeks ago, this past Sunday we had a dinner for him. I walked in the door and he motioned to me to come see him. Told me this had been on his heart, I had not mentioned becoming a member but had been on my mind quiet a bit here recently. God is great


 thank you sir for the invitation.  We are looking into beginning with riverside church here in royston.  Its literally about a mile from my house.  We had a fella invite us over there after one of my pups got loose and had his cows bayed. I fully expected the guy to raise a little cain with me , but instead he introduced himself and said the dog was doing a heck of a job keeping those cows bayed up. We talked dogs for a bit and he invited us to his small church.  Thank yall for all the kind and encouraging words.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2015)

God is good........


----------



## speedcop (Oct 30, 2015)

let us know how your journey progresses so we can continue to pray for you!


----------



## PopPop (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes, even a Wretch like me.


----------



## MAM65 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your testimony with us, it has made me look at myself. We are all sinners, but God is almighty


----------



## 7 point (Nov 9, 2015)

MAM65 said:


> Thank you for sharing your testimony with us, it has made me look at myself. We are all sinners, but God is almighty[/QUO
> 
> Yes Sir


----------

